# Recording Soon!



## hookedonphonics (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey there... so after much delay my band will finally be entering the studio for the first time. Over the last couple of months we've gotten a new bass player and now we're finally going to be entering a studio. I know about really knowing your songs (which I think we do) but are there any other tips you'd like to offer? It's the drummer's dad's studio so we're not paying for it but obviously that isn't an excuse to waste time, but it does equal a fairly relaxed environment. So... any tips?

Thanks!


----------

